# First Time Trip to Pensecola



## nitrobassett (Jul 17, 2013)

I will be making my first kayak fishing trip down to Pensacola Augs. 12th.
I have never fish down there out of a kayak, just fish fresh water up here in Missouri. 

I will be staying on Pensacola Beach. Is Little Sabine Bay worth fishing?

Any hints, fishing spots would be greatly appreciated. I am looking to catch anything I can. Would love to hook up with a spec or red. 

Thanks

Looking to stay Inshore
:thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Little Sabine Bay is the equivalent to a small pond. Do not waste your time. Fish Pensacola Bay. and some of the inlets around Pensacola, and Gulf Breeze. JMO - O*D*W


----------



## nitrobassett (Jul 17, 2013)

Where is a good launching point?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

never fished little sabine but have always wanted to try it out just because. if you go west on Ft pickens Rd and before you enter the park on the Right hand side there is a parking lot. you can launch there and paddle out NE 100 yds past the snorkeling reef there is some bridge rubble there you can fish. ive pulled up keeper black seabass, baby snapper up to 12", big whiting, big white trout and speckled trout as well as trigger and some fat croakers. Other than that keep us posted about when your in town maybe some of us will be in the bay Bull fishing


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I've caught a bunch of trout on a gulp near sabine bay. Go out of the canal towards the bridge and there's some grass flats on the left. They're hit or miss. Use google earth or google maps with satellite and you can see the grass flats.


----------



## nitrobassett (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome info, that will be my first stop, looks easy to get too. I will be down the whole week of Augst. 12th planning to get out every day:notworthy:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Depending on weather, you can also hit the 3mi Bridge at night or the rocks along Bayfront pkway. Shoreline Boat ramp flats are good as well


----------



## nitrobassett (Jul 17, 2013)

where is Shoreline Boat Ramp? 

thanks for the pointers


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Shoreline drive is right before you turn off of Hwy 98 onto the Pensacola Beach (Bob Sykes) bridge. West of Santa Rosa Yacht Club


----------

